# Do shrimp get lonely?



## TheFlyingBear (Jun 20, 2015)

So I had a single Amano (named Hermano) in my 5gal with my betta. Even after removing her to hospital, my Amano still hid and was rarely seen and not very active. I bought 2 more and put them in with him and he instantly became more active. Is it possible that shrimp get lonely or that they feel more comfortable with their own kind?

One of my Amanos is RED. Like psuedo-cherry red. Is that possible?


----------



## Laika (Jul 23, 2015)

power in numbers


----------



## Doppelgaenger (Jul 20, 2015)

it might be scared when it's alone, but I don't know about feeling lonely. Shrimp are pretty dumb


----------



## Matuva (Jun 8, 2015)

I believe number has effect on their mood. When I start my colonies, usually the parent shrimps are 6 to 10 in the tank.
They most of the time hide, being shy and even eating a very few.
Then once the colony starts and grows, I can see the shrimps swimming, wandering and grazing all the time, all around the tank.


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

All my crystals/cherries/amanos are always solitary. They never struck me as social creatures.


----------



## Kalyke (Dec 1, 2014)

The world is a scary place when you are a single shrimp in an aquarium.


----------



## mootay (Feb 16, 2015)

I've had cherry shrimp by themselves a number of times, they never displayed any kind of awkward behavior due to being alone.


----------



## Doppelgaenger (Jul 20, 2015)

My ghost shrimp is a genius compared to the cherries. It'll at least react to visual food cues as opposed to having to stumble across it by dumb luck


----------



## jorstrick (May 8, 2015)

My amano Bert is a savo I used to have many that turned into 2 "Bert and Ernie" then Ernie died. I've witnessed Bert punch a guppy in the eye when it tried to steal his food he was munching on. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------

